# After the chaos



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

After their little game of poo hockey this morning, they were all cuddly and sleepy and nice. I know they're just plotting their next adventure.











*Lap kitties*



















*This cannot end well.* 8O 











It is so not fair! This is Cali on our first day together (only one month ago!). I did an extensive search, but found nothing on this Forum to make her stop growing.   












*Cali today.*


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Whoa, they are growing so fast!! 8O 

I think they know they are too cute for you to stay mad at their mischief for very long (poo-hockey still rates pretty high on my list of kitty-mischief, though) - look how soft and silky they look... and they are lap cats too!! 

You are doing such a great job with them... I think they are ready now for me to pick me up and take them home :twisted:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwww! They're growin' up! Beautiful girlies! They look pretty snuggly with mama :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali is definitely a lap kitty. Actually, they both are, but it's a pretty tight fit and Cali is always there first. But I make room for Charlee.  

Nice try, Nini. I think you have your hands full, though. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Why would you want the kittens to stop growing? Staying kittens forever is same-o same-o every day --- growing up is a new adventure every day.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

coaster said:


> Why would you want the kittens to stop growing? Staying kittens forever is same-o same-o every day --- growing up is a new adventure every day.


Kittens are very cute, but I personally can't wait to see all the forum kittens grow up and turn into gorgeous cats - it will be fun to see what they look like once they are full-grown!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes -- agreed!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're absolutely right. They are growing into beautiful young ladies (can I say that about my own kitties?). And I could certainly do without a little of the "crazies" around here.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

they're going to be such beauties! That lost shot is too cute


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That last pic is adorable...here I did a little work on it for you...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

On second thought I kind of like the darker background, the other one seemed too bright, this one just fixes the eyes....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, Lisa, I love it!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Synchronized cats are the best kind of cats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are growing up so fast 8O Kittens are cute and fun when they are young, but when they get older their personalities show more and they become more relaxed. They are getting to be pretty kitties.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Marie!! It's so neat to see how they change when they start growing... even little Racer who has only been here 3/4 days has grown a little, and his little grey racing stripes are now turning black!!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They are soo beautiful and cuddly, Marie! I just want to kiss 'em! :luv
As they grow up they'll still have their playful kittenish side, tempered with "kitty wisdom". I'm sure sure you're already seeing that.  
:kittyball


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the over the shoulder shot. I love kittehs, but they are so much better when they get older.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Marie, keep those Cali and Charlee pictures coming! I was wondering how you tell them apart. Is the easiest way to look at the stripe up their noses?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The easiest way is their ears - Cali has peach tips (and a lighter face) and Charlee is darker. Plus Cali has the kink in her tail. The first couple of days, I'm embarrassed to admit, I had to check the tails!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My method so far has been to look at the stripe on their nose. :lol: Somehow I have to remember --- Cali light stripe, Charlee dark stripe. I'm having trouble finding a pneumonic device for that.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe this will help - Charlee is the tomboy so she's dirtier (darker). :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Both are precious!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are growing up so beautifully!


----------

